# AACE: New Guide to Hyperthyroid Tx Takes Shape



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AACE: New Guide to Hyperthyroid Tx Takes Shape

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...edium=email&utm_campaign=Meeting_Roundup_AACE


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to have up dates. Thanks!


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Now if only Drs would look at this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mariposa said:


> Now if only Drs would look at this.


That's the clincher!! You got it!!


----------

